# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Есть проблемка с вирусом , которыи просто не удаляется ни одним антивирусом. Помогите =)

## yushkoya

Virus or unwanted program 'TR/Alureon.19456U.3 [trojan]'
detected in file 'C:\Windows\System32\gasfkyyoqptdfc.dll.
Action performed: Delete file

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

1. Отключите восстановление системы и антивирус.
2. Выполните в AVPTool скрипт:



```
begin
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DeleteService('AeLookupSvcALG');
 QuarantineFile('c:\windows\temp\uoriyfuwxd.exe','');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\windows\temp\uoriyfuwxd.exe');
 DeleteFile('c:\windows\temp\uoriyfuwxd.exe');
 DeleteFile('nvrtm.exe');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
SetAVZPMStatus(true);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

После выполнения скрипта компьютер перезагрузится!
Загрузите файл C:\quarantine.zip, используя ссылку http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=55025

3. Сделайте новый лог исследования системы.

----------


## yushkoya

Voila  :Smiley: 

И еще, я заметил, что Antivir находит вирус с каждым обращением к EXE файлу
Я вложилкартинку
Спасибки

----------


## Aleksandra

Файл сохранён как	090918_115753_quarantine_4ab33d8129c79.zip
Размер файла	208498
MD5	26fa6e0c49da7cb3381fab907eaddb1b

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

1. Отключите восстановление системы и антивирус.
2. Выполните в AVPTool скрипт:



```
begin
ClearQuarantine;
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DeleteService('AeLookupSvcALG');
 QuarantineFile('\systemroot\system32\drivers\gasfkyqdueemri.sys','');
 DeleteFile('\systemroot\system32\drivers\gasfkyqdueemri.sys');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\TEMP\wiurqcbuxb.exe');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

После выполнения скрипта компьютер перезагрузится!
Загрузите файл C:\quarantine.zip, используя ссылку http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=55025

3. Сделайте новый лог исследования системы.

----------


## yushkoya

*Virus Removal Tool больше не работает. =(*

Запустил log.bat*1 Результат загрузки:*

Файл сохранён как090918_124421_quarantine_4ab348650821c.zipРазмер файла276510MD589d57f29abb1d3553b61928b8b01ea59 
2. LOGs

3. Thx за помощь

----------


## Aleksandra

Такой лог сделайте http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40118




> *Virus Removal Tool больше не работает. =(*


А он и не нужен больше. Можете его удалить закрыв окно.

----------


## yushkoya

я сделал полный скан

----------


## yushkoya

oops

----------


## Aleksandra

Выполните в Gmer:



```
83uf17c4.exe -del service gasfkyxmmtyhcl
83uf17c4.exe -del reg "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\gasfkyxmmtyhcl"
83uf17c4.exe -del reg "HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\gasfkyxmmtyhcl"
83uf17c4.exe -reboot
```

Повторите лог.

----------


## yushkoya

неужкли его больше нет? =)

----------


## Aleksandra

Ничего зловредного в логах нет. Что с проблемами?

----------


## yushkoya

вроде бы больше никаких проблем нет.
Это радует. 
=)
Спасибо вам большое

----------


## yushkoya

АААааа!! =((

----------


## Aleksandra

Просто удалите он не активен.

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *2*Обработано файлов: *3*В ходе лечения обнаружены вредоносные программы:
 c:\windows\system32\drivers\gasfkyqdueemri.sys - *Packed.Win32.TDSS.z* ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.516 ) c:\windows\temp\uoriyfuwxd.exe - *Trojan.Win32.Buzus.caaf* ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.4415 )

----------

